

Lawrence Lessig Enters the Presidential Race - wcunning
http://reason.com/blog/2015/09/06/lawrence-lessig-enters-the-presidential

======
andrewchambers
The author of the article seems to miss the point of reducing corruption, not
swinging elections.

